# New Popa pumilio



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Just got a trio of popa pumilio, and I'm very excited about them! They are in individual plastic QT tubs for now, which makes taking pictures very hard. The pics are blurry and the color is off in some because I had to adjust/edit them to get rid of some of the glare from the flash going off against the translucent white plastic. I will try to get better pictures when I move them into their glass viv eventually...























































Thanks for looking,
Bryan


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

Popas are on my pumilio short list for sure. It looks like you got some real nice ones. I really like the one in the fruit fly cup. That one has a magnificent belly and side color. Keep us posted and good luck with them. Definite keepers .
Will


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm hoping to pick up a pair of these soon. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Are these the ones you were asking about Amazing Pets in Florida?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Are these the ones you were asking about Amazing Pets in Florida?


I was wondering the same thing!!!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Are these the ones you were asking about Amazing Pets in Florida?


Yes, they are. I have always liked these pumilio, and when sponsors here posted some for sale I was really interested in picking some up. I decided I should wait to see how others did, how easily they bred, if the prices went down, etc. and when I saw these I couldn't resist. 
Not sure what I can say to stay within the vendor feedback policy, but after hearing from others I felt comfortable buying them. PM me if you want to more info on how dealing with Amazing Pets was so I don't unintentionally break any rules here. 
I haven't heard any calling yet, but I will continue trying misting/ recorded calls. Based on body shape and size alone, it appears I might have gotten at least one of each sex.
By the way pictures 1,5,6 are the same frog, 2,3,4 are a different frog, frog 3 was under a leaf so I didn't get any clear photos.
Bryan


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I saw those on kingsnake and was very tempted but it isn't in the budget for me right now with several frogs coming from UE. Their colors are really awsome. I'll have to see if they have any more sometime.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

They are still in QT, but I snapped a couple more pictures today. It is really hard to get pictures in these containers, so you will have to excuse the poor quality. Fecals came back negative, which is good. I will still keep them in QT for a bit to keep an eye on them and try to figure out what sexes they are. I have tried and tried, but can't get any of them to call. Maybe they will when they get into their real tank.




























And here's one of my mancreek froglets, he/she was out in the open so I snapped a picture.









Bryan


----------



## smittydc (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrat's, those Popas are awesome looking.I would love to have some myself.I have a pair of yellow bellies.Sometimes it's cool just have green frog's huh ? Lol I put some huge red brom's in tank just so I could have contrast and see the little bugger's better !


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Update:
I decided to move some of these together to see if I could get any response if they were male or female since I could not get any to call or anything in QT. Within minutes, one called. I haven't been able to hear them calling, it must be a "silent warm up call" or something, but I've seen 2 with inflated vocal sacs. Here are some new pics:



























































































Bryan


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Update:
I was almost positive I had three males. Luckily, I was wrong! Found this little guy and a sibling yesterday in the tank, what a great surprise!










And here is one of the males calling.









Sorry the pictures are so fuzzy, but this froglet is really tiny, and I'm trying to focus with a camera from 4 feet away through dirty glass... better pictures to come hopefully once they start exploring more and leave the broms.
Bryan


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

beautiful frogs


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I was getting a little worried because I hadn't seen the froglets since I last posted pictures of them, but I found both of them foraging for springtails in the leaf litter today! Pictures still aren't great, but better than before. One is green/blue and one has a cool marbled/ spotted look.



















And the female-









Bryan


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Saw this little froglet on the glass after the lights went out, so I had grabbed the camera and got a quick belly shot.









I also found a hatched tadpole on a brom leaf, so hopefully there were more and the female already transported them (they are sneaky...)
Bryan


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Pretty cool.....


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments, here are a few more pictures of the froglets. These little ones are all over the place, I see them exploring the entire tank so it's always a challenge to spot them. 
By the way I'm not sure why, but for some reason in the process of uploading the pictures from my computer to the internet, the colors get screwed up and they look too dark or too bright. I'll look into that because these don't really show the true colors of them. 





































Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Really nice Bryan, congrats.


----------



## ykh (Oct 27, 2011)

great looking frogs, i like the shinny metalic green.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Awsome froglets, they look like they are eating well  Are they eating flies yet or still springs? How many springs do you add a week?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I believe just springtails now because fruit flies are about the size of their entire heads. My mancreek froglets in the tank next to them are eating fruit flies and they are about 1.5 time bigger than these guys. 
For springtails, I leave a petri dish in my springtail cultures. The springtails climb on this, so once every few days I remove the dish and tap it into the tank and it gets a good number in the tank (I don't know exactly how many). I do this at night so the greedy adult don't eat all of the springs before the froglets, and this way the bugs have a chance to get established in the leaf litter instead of being eaten right away.
Bryan


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I just found a second froglet today in the popa tank! I thought there was only one since I hadn't seen any others in a week. Here are some pictures.

Male popa hunting for springtails with froglet









New froglet









Bryan


----------

